# Lau Road end boat launch revamp



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

White River Township is on the North side of White Lake. They have been working hard to get the road end at water open back up after it was closed by the Muskegon County Democratic Party Chairman who is also the chairman of the Muskegon County Road Commission. While at the bid opening I was surprised to see 15 bids from all over the state. The bids ranged from $55,000+ to $126,000+. This is a small launch, but it is very important since it is the only launch on the north side of the lake. It has taken us two years to get this far. I may have more details after our meeting tomorrow night. (still developing)


Boat launch revamp

2-13-2006 BY DEBRA CARTE Beacon staff writer

Fishermen in White River Township will have a vastly improved boat launch to use this spring and more room to park their boat trailers as the township gets to work upgrading the Lau Rd. boat launch.

White River Township received 15 bids for the project by last Tuesdays deadline. Companies from as far away as Ludington and DeWitt, located north of Lansing, sent bids on the launch project estimated to cost between $50,000 and $60,000, including engineering costs, to complete. 

Township Clerk Joy Ann Lehman said the township will probably select the winning bid early this week. Work at the site, located near the City of Montagues Medbery Park, will take place this spring when weather permits. 

The project includes widening Lau Rd. enough to provide about seven angled parking spaces large enough for vehicles with boat trailers and installing a large turn-around area. Portable steel mesh launch mats will be placed at the launch site. 

Area fishermen have used the boat launch for decades to launch small water craft into White Lake at the White Lake Channel. The township is still awaiting approval from the Army Corps of Engineers, but expects it soon. The township will receive between $15,000 and $17,000 in funds from Muskegon County, and the Muskegon County Road Commission has issued a permit for the road work. The remainder of the projects costs will be paid for from the townships general fund. 

Mike Cockerill, White River Township supervisor, said the township has no plans to charge a fee for use of the boat launch once its upgraded, and he doesnt expect a marked increase in its use. 

This is really a local launch, he said. I think well be okay.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I attended the WR Twp meeting this evening and they had a work session concerning the bids. A bid contractor was selected. We're within budget.

With every road end there will be neighbors with concerns, some are legit. One neighbor showed up with concerns about the trees to be removed, erosion, replanting, etc. as result of the boat launch construction. I volunteered and said I would help the neighbor work through the conservation service, seek out trees, funding, and help with projects. We've spent two years to get this far. I'm trying to make sure the fishermen aren't the bad guys and the launch gets in. Now your job is to help self police the site and not let the idiots trash, party, and screw up the launch privilege.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Look for some onsite work to start about April 15. The low bidder was able to bid lower because they are also working on the Hart-Montague trail in the area. This means they can juggle equipment, time, and schedules doing two jobs at same time. The USACE came up from Grand Haven and pointed out the technical high-water mark. We can proceed construction while waiting for the USACE permit to be sent.

How long will the project take? I'll let you know when I meet with the contractor.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I got phone call confirmation today that the contractor will be starting work at Lau Road launch Monday, Apr 17.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Man if I had a dollar for every person I saw and heard of that lost their axle to the trailer on the old concrete slab, I would be rich. :lol: Never forget the time I was waiting to launch and the guy ahead of me was in waders getting his boat off the trailer when his truck popped out of gear and rolled back. He was trying to stop it but was loosing fast as me and a friend where adamantly advising for him to get the heck out of the way because it was going to run him over. We sat and watched as the truck and boat floated out about 15' and sank to the roof. 

Good to see they are doing something about the launch.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Lau Road update: 
I attended the regular township meeting 5/9. We are almost done with the new construction with the ramp in place and new blacktop. Nice landscaping retaining block wall in place. The area looks good. Still need to do the paint work for parking lines and put up the property fence behind the retaining wall. Should all be done within the week.

On the way to the meeting I noticed two areas we need to address. The two areas are where the landscaping next to the blacktop is exposed and will be unavoidable for vehicles to run up onto the lawn. Ideally I need some 6' parking lot cement curb bumpers (or what ever they're called). The adjacent landowner and I mentioned this at the Township meeting. The supervisor smiled and said to look behind the bushes and see what is in the pile. I found 15-20 cement 6' bumpers in need of repair and paint job. 

I went back inside to the meeting and again spoke to the board. "Is this a future township curb project, or a dumb volunteer project?" Yep, I got volunteered. Just what I need. To be continued......


----------

